# Douglas Skyraider AD-4, AD-4Ns, AD-4NA



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 3, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Torch (Dec 3, 2014)

What a beast!!!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 5, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 6, 2014)

Nice shot!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 6, 2014)

I caught this one at Oshkosh this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 6, 2014)

It seems more they caught you... 

Great shot btw. One can play "spot the difference" between the 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## rogerwilko (Dec 6, 2014)

Top one is burning a bit more oil!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 10, 2014)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 11, 2014)

Excellent shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2019)

GRUMMAN BEARCAT FIGHTER PLANE LANDING ON AIRCRAFT CARRIER FLIGHT DECK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2019)

Nice shot!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 1, 2019)

Bearcat huh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Original McD-D Color 8x10 Aircraft Photo - AD-6 Skyraider BuNo 137569 VA-85 1959 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 3, 2019)

Original McD-D Color 8x10 Aircraft Photo - AD-6 Skyraider BuNo 137560 VA-85 1959 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Orig. Slide, Navy VA-15 Douglas AD-6 Skyraider VS-22 S2F-1 Tracker USS FDR, 1961 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 16, 2019)

evangilder said:


> I caught this one at Oshkosh this year.
> View attachment 278905




The name on the lower Skyraider would definitely attract a few comments with the Brits!

FANNY | meaning in the Cambridge English Dictionary


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## vandee (Sep 16, 2019)

NICE Able Dog there. Like the F-3 Demon also in the image! John


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS A-1 SKYRAIDER US NAVY 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS A-1 SKYRAIDER US NAVY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 21, 2019)

ORIGINAL FOTO FLUGZEUG DOUGLAS SKYRAIDER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 22, 2019)

#27's a Martin Mauler, nice pic tho.


----------



## at6 (Oct 22, 2019)

I was abut to point that out too. The Mauler lost out to the Sky raider.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 29, 2019)

Douglas A1 Skyraider on bombing run in Vietnam 1964 5x7 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

283 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - A-1H Skyraider BuNo 139778 VA-115 in 1967 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

282 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - A-1H Skyraider BuNo 139680 VA-165 in 1965 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2019)

281 - 35mm Kodachrome Aircraft Slide - AD-4B Skyraider BuNo 132261 "DALHGREN" 68 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 9, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2020)

Original Slide, Navy VAW-11 Douglas AD-5W Skyraiders on USS Kearsarge, 1961 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2020)

1940's WWII Photograph Of Navy Folding Wing Plane and Helicopter on Deck | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 24, 2020)

Original 1966 Kodachrome Slide, A-1 Aircraft at Bien Hoa AB, Vietnam | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 27, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 19, 2021)

Original Slide, Navy VC-12 Douglas AD-4W Skyraider on Carrier USS Midway, 1950s | eBay
Original Slide, Navy VC-33 Douglas AD-4Q Skyraider on Carrier USS Midway, 1950s | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (May 19, 2021)

Decal makers should do these aircraft that land on the wrong carriers

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (May 19, 2021)

Great pictures! I like the "Vomit Comet" and that a particularly helpful individual has pointed out that "This is a radome".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

WWII US NAVY PHOTO Douglas Navy Dauntless II N085 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 5, 2021)

WWII US NAVY PHOTO Vintage Douglas Navy Skyraider 8 x 10 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## bdefen (Jun 5, 2021)

This fellow Idahoan used one to get the CMOH.
Bernard F. Fisher - Wikipedia

The AD was a big airplane!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

Original Photo Plane US Air Force's Skyraider Vietnam 1965 Top !!! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Photo Plane US Air Force's Skyraider Vietnam 1965 Top !!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 20, 2021)

Original Photo Plane US Air Force's Skyraider Vietnam 1965 Top !!! | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Original Photo Plane US Air Force's Skyraider Vietnam 1965 Top !!! at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2021)




----------

